# Where to get a "No Dumping" Sign



## Noilheart (1 Nov 2009)

I have just finished clearing up rubbish and overgrowth  from laneway at the rear of my  house.  It had been dumped over the years apparently by surrounding neighbours. and also brambles had taken over.    The laneway used to be a public one but was closed off with locked gates a few years ago.  The residents assoc. did not show any interest when i approached them about it.  In order to discourage any further dumping I am planning to make a couple of official looking  "No dumping" signs.  Would anyone know where I could get them.  Also maybe a stencil and paint might be a cheaper option do you think?


----------



## bullworth (1 Nov 2009)

If you are living in Dublin there is one store I know of which sells signs. I cant remember its name but theres' a shop on the East side of Capel Street in Dublin which sells signs. I saw signs similar to your requirements in the window  as I walked past. The shop is located towards the the southern end of the East side (The Mary Street side and before you cross Mary Street). I hope thats sufficiently good directions.


----------



## sam h (2 Nov 2009)

Who owns the laneway?  Is it still under the local council?  If so, I'm sure they will provide you with a sign, especially if you offer to put it up (not 100% about this).

If not, print out a few "No Dumping Allowed" signs (as official as you like without breeching any copywrite etc!!) & laminate them.  Simple but amazingly effective.  A neighbour did it for a spot near them (they actually just did a handwritten sign & laminated it) and the dumping went down by about 75%.  I reckon just the idea that the dumpee knows someone is aware dumping is happening there, makes people more reluctant to dump their junk.


----------



## d2x2 (2 Nov 2009)

A golden pages search for Sign Makers give you plenty of contacts. Try it here http://www.eircomphonebook.ie


----------



## sparkeee (2 Nov 2009)

a cctv sign might help


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2009)

Most of the larger hardware type stores stock lots of standard signs like this.


----------



## Noilheart (5 Nov 2009)

thanks for all your replies folks,  Ill try out the Capel St shop and Woodies  and if too expensive I might try the laminating.


----------



## ophelia (6 Nov 2009)

I think the shop on Capel Street is called McQuillan's - I'd imagine they would have it alright.


----------



## Hillsalt (8 Nov 2009)

This Galway based company have a huge selection of signs. I have often bought stuff from them. www.safetydirect.ie


----------



## Noilheart (15 Nov 2009)

Just to update y'all on my No Dumping sign -  I was passing Capel Street on Saturday and tried McQuillan's shop.  Fellow there told me it was the Rubber Stamp Company further down Capel St. that do the signs and i went along to there but they are closed on Saturdays.  So i'll try again during the week, but the window display looks very hopeful with all the signs  displayed in it.  As regards the wording, I think  "No Dumping" is probably the best - rather than "No Dumping, offenders will be prosecuted" as it is unlikely that they will be prosecuted by me or the Resident's Association.  I wonder would anyone know who might be actually responsible for the laneway now that us residents have closed it off from public access with  gates and Dublin City council no longer have responsibility for cleaning it?  

thanks for the web link Hillsalt - I looked at it but couldn't find a No Dumping sign on it.


----------



## mcaul (17 Nov 2009)

Get a dummy cctv camera - have a dummy wire going from it to top of a telecom pole and simply say "CCTV in operation Dumpers Will be prosecuted"

Has worked a treat.

As for prosecution - if you have a car registration or if you know who dumps something, the council will initiate a prosecution if you stand as witness. - Even someone who leaves rubbish strewn about in their garden can be prosecuted (Kildare CoCo against resident in Suncroft last year)


----------



## bullworth (17 Nov 2009)

Noilheart said:


> Fellow there told me it was the Rubber Stamp Company further down Capel St. that do the signs and i went along to there but they are closed on Saturdays.



Thats the place I was referring to


----------



## Noilheart (17 Nov 2009)

Ok Bullworth point taken thanks.

I might try the CCTV thing McCaul, but I dont want to spend too much of my precious time or money on this project.  Where can you get those fake CCTV cameras do you know?    And taking car reg. numbers is out of the question as the lane is not accessible to cars at all; it is just neighbours dumping stuff over their walls when nobody  is looking. While I have some suspects I am reluctant to approach neighbours as they may get narky or worse with me.  I will contact Dublin City Council actually and have a word with them about it and see if they have any advice, but they did write to the residents here  at the time of the closure of the laneways that it would no longer be their responsibility.

By the way, in case anyone thinks I am fussing too much about this, the reason that the dumping bothers me is that I fear it could become a haven for rodents.  We had a mouse in the house here earlier on in the year and that put me thinking about clearing up the laneway.  In a way I was sad to have to cut down the brambles as it turned out they were sheltering a mother hedgehog with two babies and also we found a lovely birds nest there too.   What a pity people dump stuff in a place like that.


----------

